# Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Fri, 26 May 2000 20:22:32 -0600*
I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
position, etc.
Dave Kenney wrote:
> 
> Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
> The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command parade in Red
> Deer.
> I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list members at the
> parade?
> 
> Dave Kenney
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Kenney" <dkenney@telusplanet.net>* on *Fri, 26 May 2000 21:19:57 -0600*
Gunner wrote:
>I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your position, etc.
I‘m the Commanding Officer of 1390 RCACC Army Cadet Corps, one of the
affiliated cadet units.
We parade in Col Cormack Armouries in Red Deer, same night as 78th Fd Bty.
We usually go out with the Regiment on at least one training Ex a year.
The last Ex we went on was Muskeg Warrior in Jan.  We‘ve previously been on
Caustic Shock etc.
Dave Kenney
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Fri, 26 May 2006 23:16:34 -0600*
Gunner:
Will miss the parade, but be at the Mess Dinner my QL2 is on
the C7 range... long story... missing the consecration of my
Colours....
Will pass your good will on to the new CO.
Steve
PS:  Yes... we have taken possession of the C3‘s and fired
them for the Queen‘s Birthday.  Got some press too...  I‘m
told that we are the last Regiment to retire the C1‘s.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gunner 
To: 
Sent: Friday, May 26, 2000 8:22 PM
Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
> incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
> position, etc.
>
> Dave Kenney wrote:
> >
> > Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
> > The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command parade in
Red
> > Deer.
> > I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list members at
the
> > parade?
> >
> > Dave Kenney
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 27 May 2000 11:03:05 -0600*
Dave, from Ian Edwards:
I observed FTX2000 last weekend at CFB Edmonton. Your Corps, 1390 RCACC,
had a team participating in the weekend exercise. Would have to say that
their deportment was one of the best that weekend, although
congratulations go out to all 243 cadets in teams of 7 participating.
1390 RCACC is also one of the few cadet units to have printed their own
Corps history, a few years ago. Keep up the good work!!
Dave Kenney wrote:
> 
> Gunner wrote:
> >I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your position, etc.
> 
> I‘m the Commanding Officer of 1390 RCACC Army Cadet Corps, one of the
> affiliated cadet units.
> We parade in Col Cormack Armouries in Red Deer, same night as 78th Fd Bty.
> 
> We usually go out with the Regiment on at least one training Ex a year.
> The last Ex we went on was Muskeg Warrior in Jan.  We‘ve previously been on
> Caustic Shock etc.
> 
> Dave Kenney
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Sat, 27 May 2000 23:18:06 -0300*
Steve, so that‘s official W Bty is the last unit deploing the C2...
 Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: Steve Kuervers 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: May 27, 2000 2:22 AM
Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>Gunner:
>
>Will miss the parade, but be at the Mess Dinner my QL2 is on
>the C7 range... long story... missing the consecration of my
>Colours....
>
>Will pass your good will on to the new CO.
>
>Steve
>
>PS:  Yes... we have taken possession of the C3‘s and fired
>them for the Queen‘s Birthday.  Got some press too...  I‘m
>told that we are the last Regiment to retire the C1‘s.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Gunner 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, May 26, 2000 8:22 PM
>Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>
>
>> I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
>> incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
>> position, etc.
>>
>> Dave Kenney wrote:
>> >
>> > Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
>> > The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command parade
in
>Red
>> > Deer.
>> > I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list members at
>the
>> > parade?
>> >
>> > Dave Kenney
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dave Kenney" <dkenney@telusplanet.net>* on *Sun, 28 May 2000 00:14:55 -0600*
>Dave, from Ian Edwards:
>I observed FTX2000 last weekend at CFB Edmonton. Your Corps, 1390 RCACC,
had a team participating in the weekend exercise. Would have to say that
their deportment was one of the best that weekend, although
congratulations go out to all 243 cadets in teams of 7 participating.
Thanks Ian.  Your comments are appreciated.  I‘ll pass that observation on
to our team.  Unfortunately, we didn‘t win overall, but we did come in first
on shooting the 7 Lee Enfield .22
>1390 RCACC is also one of the few cadet units to have printed their own
Corps history, a few years ago. Keep up the good work!!
Yes the book is called "PRIDE" and we only have a handful of copies left.
We might have to do a second printing.  Portions of the book are posted on
our Corps website.    http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/1390/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gerry Bourgeois" <gerrybourgeois@sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 28 May 2000 11:23:42 -0400*
Hi there everyone.  I am i/c of a reunion at Camp Ipperwash Ontario for the
year 2001.  If anyone out there is interested in participating, please let
me know and I will add you onto the list.  Please include as much
information about yourselves as you can.  Ie: Regiment when cadet, year
attended Ipperwash, Company and the names and emails of any other persons
who might be interested in attending.
Regards
Gerry Bourgeois Sergeant Retired Royal Canadian Dragoons
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gerry Bourgeois" <gerrybourgeois@sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 28 May 2000 11:27:34 -0400*
To Ian Ewards and others, please if you recd my last msge re the reunion of
the Ipperwash Army Cadet Corps for the year 2001.
Gerry
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 28 May 2006 21:14:02 -0600*
OK... so they haven‘t deployed it yet?  I was pretty sure they
were firing it already.
I guess they had to give their Giat‘s away for 1 RCHA to use
since the 6 from 1 RCHA went overseas.
Steve
----- Original Message -----
From: Scott Lloyd 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, May 27, 2000 8:18 PM
Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> Steve, so that‘s official W Bty is the last unit deploing the C2...
>  Scott
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Steve Kuervers 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: May 27, 2000 2:22 AM
> Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>
>
> >Gunner:
> >
> >Will miss the parade, but be at the Mess Dinner my QL2 is on
> >the C7 range... long story... missing the consecration of my
> >Colours....
> >
> >Will pass your good will on to the new CO.
> >
> >Steve
> >
> >PS:  Yes... we have taken possession of the C3‘s and fired
> >them for the Queen‘s Birthday.  Got some press too...  I‘m
> >told that we are the last Regiment to retire the C1‘s.
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Gunner 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Friday, May 26, 2000 8:22 PM
> >Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> >
> >
> >> I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
> >> incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
> >> position, etc.
> >>
> >> Dave Kenney wrote:
> >> >
> >> > Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
> >> > The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command parade
> in
> >Red
> >> > Deer.
> >> > I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list members at
> >the
> >> > parade?
> >> >
> >> > Dave Kenney
> >> >
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > message body.
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >>
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Mon, 29 May 2000 19:50:49 -0300*
C3s, C2s, LG1s when we had them, and 109s....whatever‘s working on that
particular day
-----Original Message-----
From: Steve Kuervers 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: May 29, 2000 12:15 AM
Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>OK... so they haven‘t deployed it yet?  I was pretty sure they
>were firing it already.
>
>I guess they had to give their Giat‘s away for 1 RCHA to use
>since the 6 from 1 RCHA went overseas.
>
>Steve
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Scott Lloyd 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, May 27, 2000 8:18 PM
>Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>
>
>> Steve, so that‘s official W Bty is the last unit deploing the C2...
>>  Scott
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: Steve Kuervers 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> Date: May 27, 2000 2:22 AM
>> Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>>
>>
>> >Gunner:
>> >
>> >Will miss the parade, but be at the Mess Dinner my QL2 is on
>> >the C7 range... long story... missing the consecration of my
>> >Colours....
>> >
>> >Will pass your good will on to the new CO.
>> >
>> >Steve
>> >
>> >PS:  Yes... we have taken possession of the C3‘s and fired
>> >them for the Queen‘s Birthday.  Got some press too...  I‘m
>> >told that we are the last Regiment to retire the C1‘s.
>> >
>> >
>> >----- Original Message -----
>> >From: Gunner 
>> >To: 
>> >Sent: Friday, May 26, 2000 8:22 PM
>> >Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>> >
>> >
>> >> I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
>> >> incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
>> >> position, etc.
>> >>
>> >> Dave Kenney wrote:
>> >> >
>> >> > Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
>> >> > The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command
parade
>> in
>> >Red
>> >> > Deer.
>> >> > I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list members
at
>> >the
>> >> > parade?
>> >> >
>> >> > Dave Kenney
>> >> >
>> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> > message body.
>> >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> message body.
>> >>
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 29 May 2006 21:54:05 -0600*
Then... we were the last Regiment to take on the C3...
Are you with W Battery nowadays Scott?
Steve
----- Original Message -----
From: Scott Lloyd 
To: 
Sent: Monday, May 29, 2000 4:50 PM
Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> C3s, C2s, LG1s when we had them, and 109s....whatever‘s working on that
> particular day
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Steve Kuervers 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: May 29, 2000 12:15 AM
> Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>
>
> >OK... so they haven‘t deployed it yet?  I was pretty sure they
> >were firing it already.
> >
> >I guess they had to give their Giat‘s away for 1 RCHA to use
> >since the 6 from 1 RCHA went overseas.
> >
> >Steve
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Scott Lloyd 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Saturday, May 27, 2000 8:18 PM
> >Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> >
> >
> >> Steve, so that‘s official W Bty is the last unit deploing the C2...
> >>  Scott
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: Steve Kuervers 
> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >> Date: May 27, 2000 2:22 AM
> >> Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> >>
> >>
> >> >Gunner:
> >> >
> >> >Will miss the parade, but be at the Mess Dinner my QL2 is on
> >> >the C7 range... long story... missing the consecration of my
> >> >Colours....
> >> >
> >> >Will pass your good will on to the new CO.
> >> >
> >> >Steve
> >> >
> >> >PS:  Yes... we have taken possession of the C3‘s and fired
> >> >them for the Queen‘s Birthday.  Got some press too...  I‘m
> >> >told that we are the last Regiment to retire the C1‘s.
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >----- Original Message -----
> >> >From: Gunner 
> >> >To: 
> >> >Sent: Friday, May 26, 2000 8:22 PM
> >> >Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
> >> >
> >> >
> >> >> I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
> >> >> incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
> >> >> position, etc.
> >> >>
> >> >> Dave Kenney wrote:
> >> >> >
> >> >> > Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
> >> >> > The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command
> parade
> >> in
> >> >Red
> >> >> > Deer.
> >> >> > I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list members
> at
> >> >the
> >> >> > parade?
> >> >> >
> >> >> > Dave Kenney
> >> >> >
> >> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >> > message body.
> >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >> message body.
> >> >>
> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >message body.
> >> >
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >>
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 30 May 2000 09:01:10 -0300*
Yep Steve, I remember when you were here... but that was a few years ago...
-----Original Message-----
From: Steve Kuervers 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: May 30, 2000 12:57 AM
Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>Then... we were the last Regiment to take on the C3...
>
>Are you with W Battery nowadays Scott?
>
>Steve
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Scott Lloyd 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, May 29, 2000 4:50 PM
>Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>
>
>> C3s, C2s, LG1s when we had them, and 109s....whatever‘s working on that
>> particular day
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: Steve Kuervers 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> Date: May 29, 2000 12:15 AM
>> Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>>
>>
>> >OK... so they haven‘t deployed it yet?  I was pretty sure they
>> >were firing it already.
>> >
>> >I guess they had to give their Giat‘s away for 1 RCHA to use
>> >since the 6 from 1 RCHA went overseas.
>> >
>> >Steve
>> >
>> >----- Original Message -----
>> >From: Scott Lloyd 
>> >To: 
>> >Sent: Saturday, May 27, 2000 8:18 PM
>> >Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>> >
>> >
>> >> Steve, so that‘s official W Bty is the last unit deploing the C2...
>> >>  Scott
>> >> -----Original Message-----
>> >> From: Steve Kuervers 
>> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> >> Date: May 27, 2000 2:22 AM
>> >> Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> >Gunner:
>> >> >
>> >> >Will miss the parade, but be at the Mess Dinner my QL2 is on
>> >> >the C7 range... long story... missing the consecration of my
>> >> >Colours....
>> >> >
>> >> >Will pass your good will on to the new CO.
>> >> >
>> >> >Steve
>> >> >
>> >> >PS:  Yes... we have taken possession of the C3‘s and fired
>> >> >them for the Queen‘s Birthday.  Got some press too...  I‘m
>> >> >told that we are the last Regiment to retire the C1‘s.
>> >> >
>> >> >
>> >> >----- Original Message -----
>> >> >From: Gunner 
>> >> >To: 
>> >> >Sent: Friday, May 26, 2000 8:22 PM
>> >> >Subject: Re: 20th Field Reg Change of Cmd
>> >> >
>> >> >
>> >> >> I was invited but I‘m unaval...good luck to LCol Mike Mussolum the
>> >> >> incoming CO.  I didn‘t know you were with 20 RCA Dave...what‘s your
>> >> >> position, etc.
>> >> >>
>> >> >> Dave Kenney wrote:
>> >> >> >
>> >> >> > Tomorrow is Sat 27 May.
>> >> >> > The 20th Field Regiment RCAis having their change of command
>> parade
>> >> in
>> >> >Red
>> >> >> > Deer.
>> >> >> > I was just wondering if I was going to see any of the list
members
>> at
>> >> >the
>> >> >> > parade?
>> >> >> >
>> >> >> > Dave Kenney
>> >> >> >
>> >> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> >> > message body.
>> >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> >> message body.
>> >> >>
>> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> >message body.
>> >> >
>> >>
>> >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> message body.
>> >>
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

